# Nintendo. Debate.



## «Jack» (Nov 23, 2009)

Alright, I'm sick of seeing every damn topic that has remotely anything to do with Nintendo turn into a debate over Nintendo. 
This has to end.
Debate, flame, whatever, just keep it in here.


----------



## quincify (Nov 23, 2009)

NINTENDO

<\3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 23, 2009)

Pre-Iwata Nintendo > Post-Iwata Nintendo
That is all.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 23, 2009)

Nintendo has failed us all. End.

And to bait a fanboy, Sega has killed Sonic too.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2009)

Wii/DS are sadly the only consoles I've given hope up on.

Except for Tatsunoko, and some 3rd party things it's pretty much down the crapper.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Really, if you enjoy a game, then it must be good. I have no problem with people saying what games are good, because any game is good as long as you like it. It's when people call other games bad that really ticks me off. There's no reason to call a game bad if it's enjoyed by people. If it fulfills its purpose, then it's a good game. You may not agree with me, but that's how I see it. Everything would be so much better if people would just stop hating on other games and just love the games that they enjoy.


----------



## quincify (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Really, if you enjoy a game, then it must be good. I have no problem with people saying what games are good, because any game is good as long as you like it. It's when people call other games bad that really ticks me off. There's no reason to call a game bad if it's enjoyed by people. If it fulfills its purpose, then it's a good game. You may not agree with me, but that's how I see it. Everything would be so much better if people would just stop hating on other games and just love the games that they enjoy.


Well said.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nintendo has failed us all. End.
> 
> And to bait a fanboy, Sega has killed Sonic too.


I'll give them one last chance on that Needlemouse project they have.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nintendo has failed us all. End.
> 
> And to bait a fanboy, Sega has killed Sonic too.


Just keep on believing your opinions are fact. =3


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 23, 2009)

3rd Parties are the only reason why I play my wii, other then that it's stacked away in my closet.  I've been playing a lot of Nintendo 64 lately too.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. At least someone sees the big picture here.


----------



## Vivi (Nov 23, 2009)

Nintendo is a great company over all imo


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 23, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inB4gimmick


----------



## quincify (Nov 23, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am actually <big><big>VERY</big></big> excited for that.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Wii/DS are sadly the only consoles I've given hope up on.
> 
> Except for Tatsunoko, and some 3rd party things it's pretty much down the crapper.


Hence why I support so much 3rd party.
Almost all of them produce games that deserve money.
Unfortunately, it's being overshadowed by Wii Verb/Noun.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 23, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehh, same. I liked the Daytime levels of Unleashed... and that's about it.

@Tye: HOW CAN YOU LOVE SOMETHING LIKE SONIC AND THE SECRET RINGS. THAT'S BEYOND LOVABLE.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not. =/ I just don't find the 2D Sonic games any fun, except the Advance and Rush series. But I prefer the 3D console games over them, still.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet people are going to like the fanmade needlemouse better.


----------



## quincify (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> quincify said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I see where your coming from, but i never liked the 2D Mario Games and I got NSMBW and I really enjoyed it.  So maybe the project needlemouse might be the same way.

I like to think positive.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> quincify said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then your not a true Sonic fanboy like you lead people to believe.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sonic and the Secret Rings was a great game! One of the most fun Sonic games I've ever played. I don't understand why so many people dislike it. >_> But, of course, my opinions must always be false, just like your opinions are _always_ true, oh great master. <_<


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 23, 2009)

This reminds me though, when is Nintendo going to make a "New Legend of Zelda Wii" with a classic 2D overhead perspective and bosses that aren't easy? Maybe one day...


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I am a Sonic fanboy. I'm just a post-Sonic Adventure Sonic fanboy. ;3


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't see how anyone could enjoy those god awful controls.
Also, no your not a Sonic fanboy then, a True Sonic Fanboy must enjoy every single game, i'm a Zelda fanboy, therefore I love every game.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> This reminds me though, when is Nintendo going to make a "New Legend of Zelda Wii" with a classic 2D overhead perspective and bosses that aren't easy? Maybe one day...


I'll tell you when you tell me when they'll make a 3D Pokemon adventure game that follows RBY story.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 23, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*drools*


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been thinking the same thing, but I don't know... The trailer makes it seem like it's going back to it's 1991 roots, and I just can't enjoy a game like that. Mario is different. I don't know what it is about Mario, but Mario games always seem to be good to me, 2D or 3D. I just can't say the same about Sonic. Same with Zelda, kinda. I do like the 2D Zelda games, but not nearly as much as the 3D ones.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 23, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Alright,* I'm sick of seeing every damn topic that* has remotely anything to do with Nintendo turn into a debate over Nintendo.
> This has to end.
> Debate, flame, whatever, just keep it in here.


I'm sick of every damn topic that you make, or every post that you make
This has to end
So we will post all flme comments here, and the only place you are allowed to post will be here.
Debate, flame, whatever, just hate NephewJack in here.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 23, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 23 2009, 09:40:58 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You honestly hate me with that much of a passion? Get outside a little more and calm down.


----------



## quincify (Nov 23, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 23 2009, 09:40:58 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOAH BUDDY...


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> quincify said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So let me get this straight, your implying that Phantom Hourglass is better than Link to the Past?
*dies a little inside*


----------



## Pear (Nov 23, 2009)

I got a 360 one year ago, haven't brought my Wii out of the closet since.
End of story.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I got a 360 one year ago, haven't brought my Wii out of the closet since.
> End of story.


Pull it out for some No More Heroes 2 love?


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 23, 2009)

My Wii literally has a thin layer of dust on it.  Haven't touched it in about a week.  The only time I bring it out is when some friends are over and we play a round of Brawl.  

Face it, the Wii is nothing more than an expensive board game.  You bring it out on holidays when family or friends are over, then you put it away for months at a time.  Unless you're Tye.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 23, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 23 2009, 09:40:58 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you seriously hate him with that much of a passion?  I never saw him flame you at all, and if it was it would have been the most mild flame I've ever seen :\ .


----------



## quincify (Nov 23, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> I got a 360 one year ago, haven't brought my Wii out of the closet since.
> End of story.


You should sell it, but you probably can't get good money for it, unless you sell it to someone under 6....

If your lucky you might get a whole 3 dollars!!!!!


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 23, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah not really.
I'm just annoyed by you.
It was funny to see your respose.
What i did here, you do to alot of my posts.
Well anyway, doesnt matter. I didnt do it out of hate.
I just did it for teh lulz








((I impersinated him, for those of you who didnt notice. The lines were pretty much alike))


----------



## Pear (Nov 23, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's M, unfortunately. 
Gah, ESRB. :/


----------



## Vivi (Nov 23, 2009)

If you all hate the wii so much and all the games, why the hell are you on this forum? You know, if you want to chat with someone, there are plenty of forums for that.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Palad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I replied to a few of his posts, we had a debate on AC, and taa daa!
I'm now stalking him and posting negative comments every time he posts.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> My Wii literally has a thin layer of dust on it.  Haven't touched it in about a week.  The only time I bring it out is when some friends are over and we play a round of Brawl.
> 
> Face it, the Wii is nothing more than an expensive board game.  You bring it out on holidays when family or friends are over, then you put it away for months at a time.  Unless you're Tye.


I still play it for 3rd party love.


----------



## Pear (Nov 23, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off topic, but it reminds me of this.
A few days ago, I wanted to get rid of my old PS2. My Gamestop was willing to pay a whopping $7 in store credit for it. XD


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't find the controls bad at all. And I can still be a fanboy and not like the older Sonic games. My first Sonic game was Sonic Adventure 2: Battle. I had played a few Genesis Sonic games before, but I never owned them because I just didn't enjoy them. SA2:B is what got me into Sonic, though. It was totally different from the older games. Since I became a fanboy with SA2:B, and newer Sonic is pretty much completely different from older Sonic, I call myself a post-Sonic Adventure fanboy. I like (almost) every Sonic game since Sonic Adventure, because they're so radically different from the old games. It's practically like a whole new series, so why can't I be a fanboy of just the newer games? And I'm sure you don't like _every_ Zelda game. I dare you to tell me that you love Link: The Faces of Evil, Zelda: The Wand of Gamelon, and Zelda's Adventure. Sure, they're not canon and not made by Nintendo, but they're still Zelda games, like it or not. It's okay to be a fanboy of a certain series and not completely love every single game in the series.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> If you all hate the wii so much and all the games, why the hell are you on this forum? You know, if you want to chat with someone, there are plenty of forums for that.


I don't "hate" the wii, I just dislike it and think that the Nintendo consoles before it were superior in every way. (example: SNES and N64, the two great gods of gaming)


----------



## Horus (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Tye, didn't know you were a hypocrite.

I support Tom and his opinions, Xbox 360 ftw.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 23, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 23 2009, 09:45:15 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My posts were my opinions conveyed in a manner that constituted a debate. What you just posted was basically flame.
And it wasn't "hate". It's my opinion, and I felt a need to express it.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## quincify (Nov 23, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> quincify said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LUCKY!

They only gave me $6.00
<small><small><small><small>Cheap bastards</small></small></small></small>


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pear (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 23, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3rd party love?  What?  The only good 3rd party games I can think of are Tatsunoko vs. Capcom All Stars, No More Heroes, and Monster Hunters.  That's about it.  Not even those games match up with the games I anticipate for other consoles.  Sure, games like Super Mario Galaxy and New Super Mario Bros. Wii may be great...but then about 2 weeks later, you've explored everything you can explore and have done everything you can do.   And since there isn't a steady stream of games being released, the Wii can't stay afloat with hardcore gamers such as myself.


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 23, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> quincify said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still love my PS2.
Jak and Daxter, Ratchet and Clank...
Goooooood times.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is the ge that was supposed to be posted.
And it wasupposed to be conciddered as a joke....

Why does everyone take it THAT seriously


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 23, 2009)

Palad said:
			
		

> [n,Nov 23 2009, 09:49:52 PM]
> 
> Here is the ge that was supposed to be posted.
> And it wasupposed to be conciddered as a joke....
> ...


This is in a debate thread you know.


----------



## Pear (Nov 23, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad I was offering mine to Gamestop to be refurbished. XD It hasn't been able to read a disc in over 2 years. :/ And I agree with you, the PS2 has to be the most nostalgic platform for me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How the hell am I being a hypocrite now? I never said that I think my opinions are fact.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 23, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true.
I feel empty inside waiting for January 2010.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I said Nintendo doesn't have any good games you started naming off every game you have which is your opinion.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 23, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You imply it.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 23, 2009)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">PC gaming master race was here.

Consoles are for faggets.







</div>


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I never knew that owning games is an opinion. And if I can make an opinion in my head, does that mean I can have whatever game I want just by saying I like it? Why the hell are people still buying games when they can just _think_ them?!


But seriously, I wasn't saying that "every game I own is good, no matter what anyone else thinks and that's fact." I was saying that I enjoy playing every single game I own, so they're _good to me_. And really, that's all that matters. Do I need to quote it again?




			
				Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Really, if you enjoy a game, then it must be good. I have no problem with people saying what games are good, because any game is good as long as you like it. It's when people call other games bad that really ticks me off. There's no reason to call a game bad if it's enjoyed by people. If it fulfills its purpose, then it's a good game. You may not agree with me, but that's how I see it. Everything would be so much better if people would just stop hating on other games and just love the games that they enjoy.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 23, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> 3rd Parties are the only reason why I play my wii, other then that it's stacked away in my closet.  I've been playing a lot of Nintendo 64 lately too.


yeah n64 games were da stuff. Lasted long, were fun, were challenging, and lots of kids played it. good times... good times...

Let me name a few

Bango tooie
Bango Kazooie
Mario 64
MArio kart 64
SSB
Donkey Kong 64

Those are all the games i have ... i think


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 23, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You poor child.
You need another heaping dose of nostalgia, if your PS2 hasn't been running.


----------



## quincify (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well said.....again!


----------



## Horus (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...

Not what I meant, I mean this (Big letters to help you understand):

I SAID THE WII HAS NO GOOD GAMES

YOU THEN REPLIED: NO WAY! THESE GAMES ARE THE BEST GAMES IN THE WORLD, ______________________________________________________ (List a page long, I was being sarcastic when I said you named every game you own)

Basically what Sean said.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to see you quote me on that, because that's definitely not how it went.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2009)

LINK IS A WOMAN.

Gnome runs.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 23, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ]AverageSean[/color] runs.


ZELDA'S A MAN.
-Jack-  walks.


----------



## Horus (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably right, I only read like the first sentence of your essays.

thinking it's a good game = opinion

the average of the thoughts of thousands of gamers = fact


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "thoughts" of thousands of gamers are still opinion. And why don't you go and actually READ my posts before you quote them falsely. >_>


----------



## Horus (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thousands > one.


I don't want to read some stupid crap for 5 minutes :\


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I you haven't read it, then you can't use it against me. You don't even know what it says! And it shouldn't take you a whole 5 minutes to read one post.


----------



## Horus (Nov 23, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thousand > one pretty much sums up my thoughts anyway


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 23, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> ]AverageSean[/color] runs.


I've played every Zelda game and still haven't seen this Link person everyone keeps talking about, but then again the Zelda series is weird, why have two people in the same game named Zelda?


----------



## «Jack» (Nov 23, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-_-
i c wat u did thar.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 23, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're forgetting the thousands of casual gamers out there, too, you know. And there are a hell of a lot more of them than the "hardcore" gamers. So, by your logic, Wii Fit is THE BEST GAME EVAR!!!


----------



## Rawburt (Nov 23, 2009)

I still like Nintendo a great deal, even if they are not my favorite game company.

Also, with the Wii. It is actually my favorite current gen. system. It doesn't have as good a game library as the SNES or maybe even the Gamecube, but there are a decent amount of quality games for the system and there are more to come.

Overall, not as good as they used to be, but still a solid company, imo.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Nov 23, 2009)

meh
microsoft > nintendo


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 24, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> My Wii literally has a thin layer of dust on it.  Haven't touched it in about a week.  The only time I bring it out is when some friends are over and we play a round of Brawl.
> 
> Face it, the Wii is nothing more than an expensive board game.  You bring it out on holidays when family or friends are over, then you put it away for months at a time.  Unless you're Tye.


Or me


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 24, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">PC gaming master race was here.
> 
> Consoles are for faggets.
> 
> ...


I lold in 2 ways
1. That was kinda funny
2. but i lold about how wrong it was

for example can a pc play Little big planet?


----------



## Conor (Nov 24, 2009)

The only Nintendo console I'm playing atm is the SNES, with Mario Allstars and ALTTP I'm set.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll probably be addicted to mah PS3 when I get it for christmas. And if I find a cheap SNES I'll buy it, my N64 broke ages ago


----------



## ATWA (Nov 24, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact is all modern Sonic games have sucked *censored.8.1*.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 24, 2009)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. But needlemouse could be good.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 24, 2009)

ATWA said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to me. ;3


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 24, 2009)

Ah the stubbornness against the new, if there is one thing every group eventually get to it is the longing for a golden age just because the current age is slightly lacking.  What people need to see is that there are still gems out there to play.  The thought that older games were better is a fallacy though, you remember the good ones, and send the ones that were mediocre or bad to the recycling bin to be forgotten.

I think Nintendo is doing great right now, they found a crowd that had eluded the industry for a long time.  Yes it has caused an increase in junk, but the gems are still there.  

I still like games made by nintendo, they are always made well.  I might play on PC more now, but part of that is lack of funds and PC games having near unlimited play time through customizing the games


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Nov 24, 2009)

Wii with homebrew > Wii without homebrew


----------



## Silently (Nov 24, 2009)

All video game companies are money hungry. Sad, but true.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 24, 2009)

I love how I only had to post one thing and that got a flame war started. I love you guys. 

@Sporge: Yeah, there's some gold in that river still I suppose, but it's a matter of how long game companies get tired of low profit sales for their game. I mean, look at No More Heroes, it's getting a PS3/360 port called No More Heroes: Heroes' Paradise or something of the sort with a graphical update and extra features. I expect Sega to be following soon with MadWorld to be honest.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 24, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two can play at this game.

Can a PS3 play Shattered Horizon?  How about Starcraft?  Left 4 Dead 1 and 2?  Torchlight?  Diablo?  Counterstrike?  Doom?  Quake?

These are all PC exclusive games [except for Left 4 Dead] that stood (or will stand) the test of time.  I highly doubt that a game like Little Big Planet will still be in people's minds once the next console generation rolls around.


----------



## Zex (Nov 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Pre-Iwata Nintendo > Post-Iwata Nintendo
> That is all.


Agreed.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 24, 2009)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's surprising is that it's coming out for it.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 24, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> I love how I only had to post one thing and that got a flame war started. I love you guys.
> 
> @Sporge: Yeah, there's some gold in that river still I suppose, but it's a matter of how long game companies get tired of low profit sales for their game. I mean, look at No More Heroes, it's getting a PS3/360 port called No More Heroes: Heroes' Paradise or something of the sort with a graphical update and extra features. I expect Sega to be following soon with MadWorld to be honest.


Speaking of No More Heroes, I thought that port was poorly announced. I think that they should have released No More Heroes 2 first, since I assume that people who own a Wii + PS360 would just skip out the Wii version and wait for No More Heroes 2 to become ported.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 24, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There won't be a next generation.


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 24, 2009)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> bdubs2594 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Consoles will be around for the next 20 years max, and that might be pushing it, but they are certainly not scheduled for termination for awhile.


----------

